
Show HN: How Much is a Bitcoin Worth? – The value of a Bitcoin in popular goods - iisbum
http://www.howmuchisabitcoinworth.com/
======
iisbum
I built this one page website on Saturday morning while watching a EPL soccer
match, because we're in a bubble right?

I wrote about the idea, process, tech:
[https://medium.com/makesideproject/how-much-is-a-bitcoin-
wor...](https://medium.com/makesideproject/how-much-is-a-bitcoin-
worth-7283a3f61206)

~~~
sparkie
What am I going to do with 42.7 Macbook Pros?

I'd sell them for Bitcoins.

I think you should add to the interface the price in bitcoins, as it's a more
interesting value than how many of X you can buy for 1 bitcoin.

~~~
iisbum
Oh nice idea, will add that too!

Update: Done :)

